# How do I turn off email alerts for conversations?



## smutchin (24 Jun 2017)

I'm involved in a conversation that's getting a lot of replies, and I'm getting an email notification for every single reply.

It's very annoying.

How do I stop it?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jun 2017)

If you hover over your user name at top right of the page, then click on preferences you can uncheck the option to receive e-mails for various types of alert.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jun 2017)

It's okay, I've got it all sorted now so you can leave the conversation - we won't speak about you (much)


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> If you hover over your user name at top right of the page, then click on preferences you can uncheck the option to receive e-mails for various types of alert.


Not covered though.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jun 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> If you hover over your user name at top right of the page, then click on preferences you can uncheck the option to receive e-mails for various types of alert.



All the email notification boxes are already unchecked. And none of them relate to conversations anyway.


----------



## Crackle (24 Jun 2017)

It's in Contact details.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jun 2017)

^^^ What Crackle just said.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jun 2017)




----------



## smutchin (24 Jun 2017)

Crackle said:


> It's in Contact details.



Bingo! Thanks.


----------

